
Why buying whatsapp is GENIUS and Google must be shit scared - sundararajan009
http://softwaretalk.wordpress.com/2014/02/20/why-buying-whatsapp-is-genius-and-google-must-be-shit-scared/
======
tasoeur
"I would say $19B is cheap for what its worth in this context." => This is
hilarious.

Here's a quick comparison:
[https://twitter.com/jure/status/436391177026142208](https://twitter.com/jure/status/436391177026142208)

You still make some good points in your blog post though.

~~~
herokusaki
How come Sony has such a low market cap? (Relatively speaking.)

~~~
taspeotis
They're not doing so well [1]

[1] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-01/sony-
loses-2-2-bill...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-01/sony-
loses-2-2-billion-in-market-value-after-hirai-forecast-cut.html)

------
taspeotis
I don't know why WhatsApp is even mentioned in this blog post. Just find and
replace WhatsApp with Facebook Messenger.

For example:

> And the best of all, till now, they serve advertisements based on your past.
> but with Facebook Messenger data they can use the context and even serve ads
> anticipating what im going to do next.

~~~
sundararajan009
you dont need a FBaccount for Whatsapp... FB messenger wanted to do this.. but
Whatsapp has a much bigger potential to be part of every day conversations.
similar to why FB was better than myspace..

~~~
ozh
But then if you don't need an FB account for Whatsapp, FB is not going to show
you any relevant add.

~~~
sundararajan009
i never said they are saying to serve it in whatsapp. its all about the data
and the content.. its not about what they will definitely do. but what they
could potentially do.

------
User8712
So, Facebook is going to try and parse your WhatsApp messages to determine
your relationship status, instead of using the Facebook _relationship status_
field?

When's the last time you messaged a friend for dinner that night, then checked
Facebook, and even read an advertisement?

Tax advertisements are just going to appear for everyone of age, when it's
close to file them. The message doesn't bring anything new to the table, since
everyone is talking about taxes.

Why is Google scared? You do realize the vast majority of the internet is
running Google Analytics, so they know what you search, and what you visit.
Did you check that menu for the Indian Bistro on your phone? Google knows, and
they'll start showing you other restaurant advertisements. Price a new BMW on
your laptop? Hmm, why don't you look at some ads for a similar Audi in that
price range? Google has a disgusting amount of data for individuals.

Anyway, I'm getting off topic, Facebook didn't buy WhatsApp for 16B to
slightly increase Facebook advertisement targeting. That idea is absurd. They
want more control over those 400,000,000 users and they want insurance that
WhatsApp doesn't further enter their territory.

------
venomsnake
I think that the ad serving potential is mostly overrated. We are developing
immunity to all kinds of ads lately.

And if google are scared of Whatsapp they could easily remove it from the
store ...

Time will tell. I think we will see the whole social stuff collapsing soon
commercially.

------
visural
This is pretty similar to what google can do with gmail already, and that
doesn't seem to be more profitable the traditional google search ads.

~~~
sundararajan009
thats what they are doing with gmail isnt it? with all relevant ads when you
open an email.

------
opinali
Ha ha, comedy.

